# The Beer thread



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I like beer, as in a whole lot. Aside from my wife and cars, it is probably what I love most in this world. I use my A3 to go pick it up, or drive to an event in which to indulge (this satisfies A3 content, right? If not, I'll start posting pics of beers on my A3)

In any event, my very late New Year's resolution is to drink a new beer everyday. This is one I think I can pull off. 316 days left in the year. Piece of cake. To assist in that resolution, I will post a new and different beer on this here thread everyday, as well as my impressions. Feel free to join in on the fun (so long as you're old enough). BTW, I never, ever drink and drive. I may drive to an event and drink, but not from one. Be safe. 

First up:










Hacker-Pschorr Original Oktoberfest. This is probably the best Marzen style beer out there. They make a mean Pils as well, but of the munich area beers I prefer Hofbrau for a straight pils. This one is smooth, dark enough to be an amber, but light enough to be refreshing. Also goes well with triscuit :laugh:

Anyway, that's today. Tomorrow I'll have something new, and very different.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I love beer as well. I have tried to drink a different beer a day but never get around to it. I have a crap load of beers in my mini beer fridge at home waiting to be drank. i also have a few limited release beers that have been storing as well such as:

Cigar City Hunaphu 2014
Cigar City Marshal Zhukov
Funky Buddha Maple bacon coffee porter
Pliny the Elder
Brooklyn Black ops

I usually buy based on my friend's advice and I usually buy more than I drink. Buddy of mine drinks more beer than anyone I know...lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Mmmmm beeeeeer. I look forward to following along. I'm sure you will be able to get some bottles that we've never heard of. The tradition is so strong in northern Europe - I'm sure that there will be lots of solid options. 

Considering your current location, one beer-related fact about me is that I took a break from coffee shops and toured the Heineken brewery on my 21st birthday and got to chug a beer in front of everyone to celebrate. I still have the mug somewhere.

Another is that I like to DIY my beer as well as enjoy all kinds whenever and wherever. 


































Cheers!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm diggin this. Needs A3 content though.

I have homebrewed a lot but haven't in the past 2 years or so because of time constraints.

JRutter - nice keezer setup. Did you build it yourself?

Here's my behemoth kegerator. It used to sit in my garage but since my new garage didn't have power it's now in my rec room. I've got a carb tap and a nitro tap setup on it right now.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> JRutter - nice keezer setup. Did you build it yourself?


Thanks, Yes I did the conversion - ceese had a beer out of it last time he came by. I like your nitro tap - may have to add one of those. :beer:


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Local DE brewery, Mispilllion River Golden Stout.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Weihenstephaner is my favorite for German wheat varieties. Vitus is a little too banana-y though. 

There's an Israeli beer I keep getting at John's Marketplace here in Portland. I think it's called Malka Brewery, they have a good IPA and a nice Pale Ale. 

La Fin Du Monde is always solid. 

I'm weird and I actually kind of like Kokanee when I just want a big cheap ****ty box of beer.

The PNW has ridiculously good beer everywhere, so lately I've gotten into just getting growler fills at random places. Big Sky Brewing in Montana makes some delicious beers though, and one of my buddies from Texas now works there.

What are some good English/UK beers that aren't dark/stouts?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter, BeeAlk, nice setups. I've never attempted home brewing; jealous. I have weight restrictions when I move, and it's all too heavy to keep up with every 3 years or so. I've been to the Heinekin brewery/museum in Amsterdam. I don't really like Heinekin all that much, but it's a cool tour. Awesome that you got to go on your birthday. 

As for English and/or UK beers that aren't dark or stout, you've got Bass, Harp (made by Guinness), bellhaven (scottish), I mean, there's actually a pretty good list. Last November I went to Scotland, and one of the others I tried was Innis and Gunn. It's definitely different, as it's brewed with spiced vanilla. My wife loved it, and it was pretty good but a little on the rich (tasting) side of things. 

And I do miss the PNW for good beer and growlers. I was stationed at Fort Lewis, twice actually, back before they merged with McChord and changed the name to JBLM. I really liked going to the Ram / Bighorn brewery. Closest thing to German Hefeweizen, IMO. The thing about beers here is that even the same names taste different, because they don't force pasteurization laws on the brewers. So a Paulaner or Lowenbrau tastes way different. (Especially Lowenbrau; I think Miller has the rights to the name in the US and turned it into something less than admirable). 

As far as different beers here; I'm going to try and make a trip out to the Wesveleteren Monastery and get a case before I go. It's a great trappist beer, and to get it, you have to go through this whole production and sign a contract stating that you won't re-sell it, and they limit your purchase to two cases per car (not per person). You actually have to make an appointment, too, you can't just show up and buy it. I've seen it on the grey market, however. There's a bar in Chicago that was selling it for $100 per bottle. That's nuts for a beer if you ask me. 

Anyway, I'll stop typing, glad to see others out there like this kind of thing. Next pic will have some more audi content.


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

Homebrewer checking in. 
Homemade kegerator:









Brewing this weekend actually. It's been awhile for me, life stepped in and I haven't had as much time.
Pretty excited to get at it again.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Cool. Home brewing seems to be gaining a lot more popularity. I love it. 

Here's today's Beer: 










Duvel Triple Hop, 2014. Great beer. When I was younger, I didn't really like IPAs or hoppy beers, but as I get older I like them more and more. 

Fun fact - Duvel is Flemish for Devil, a lot of "the devil made me do it" jokes in Northern Belgium in reference to the beer.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I love beer. That is all


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

A3 *and* Beer content (I had to make a beer run to upstate NY...):










Oh, yes... I also brew....


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Haha-Awesome! Noble quest in a beer-a-day :beer::thumbup:

Here's my stuff:


















And A3 related (need newer pics):


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ Damn dude that's some serious **** you have there for your brewing. I think it's time for an A3 beer swap.

Also, for more A3 content:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

See, I never knew that Duvel made beers like this!



groesche said:


>


I so want to go this route. Nice setup - did you build it, too?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I didn't forget about this; or fail on my third day. We went out to dinner last night, so I had a local, but familiar favorite. I don't want to be the guy taking pictures at the dinner table; I think it's tacky to say the least. So I'm using a stock photo. 










Alfa edel pils. Made right here in Limburg, The Netherlands. A nice, easy to drink with dinner beer. Proost!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> I don't want to be the guy taking pictures at the dinner table; I think it's tacky to say the least. So I'm using a stock photo.


This is no proof that you did not fail on your 3rd day!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Big lush here, I mean beer connoisseur. Flew to SC to pick up my A3 a few years ago and promptly filled the hatch with beer I can't get in MA. Tons of great options around here though. Crushed this last night :beer:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> This is no proof that you did not fail on your 3rd day!



Well, I don't know what you want from me. I drank the beer. Believe me, or don't, the choice is yours.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

last night dinning with the family I took a Sol.
I remembered this thread but left the cell phone in the car.
IMHO one of the best beers found here.
It surpases bolivian and perubian beers wich are pretty nice beer.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> Well, I don't know what you want from me. I drank the beer. Believe me, or don't, the choice is yours.


I'll have to sit down with a nice brew and think this over.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Sol is pretty good. Is it made in Chile? If so, I didn't realize that. South America has a nice beer tradition as well; a lot of German and Polish immigrants at the turn of the 20th Century went to South America, as well as Mexico and the Southwestern US. :beer:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

*Tonight's Beer*

Tonight's beer is a nice Vedett IPA. This one is also made by Duvel. Almost as hoppy as the triple hop I posted before, but with a little more of that IPA bite you would expect. 










Fun fact: It's not called India Pale Ale because it comes from India. The Brits invented it. Early in the colonization of India, the Brits were finding ways to get beer over to India, and it would go bad on the journey by the time it got there. Upping the hop content significantly was found to keep the beer longer, as well as adding that characteristic taste we associate with IPAs. There's your trivia for the day.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

npace said:


> Sol is pretty good. Is it made in Chile? If so, I didn't realize that. South America has a nice beer tradition as well; a lot of German and Polish immigrants at the turn of the 20th Century went to South America, as well as Mexico and the Southwestern US. :beer:


its mexican  is just I like it so much.
Here in Iquique its duty free port, there are tons of imported beers One of the most reputable beers here in Chile are german, Paulaner, Kunstsmann (that one made here in Valdivia by german ppl). :beer:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Small little trip yesterday, finally found Abita. It's not the best or anything, but I've been craving it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> I love beer as well. I have tried to drink a different beer a day but never get around to it. I have a crap load of beers in my mini beer fridge at home waiting to be drank. i also have a few limited release beers that have been storing as well such as:
> 
> Cigar City Hunaphu 2014
> Cigar City Marshal Zhukov
> ...


Don't sit on that Pliny too long. Hoppy beers like that are better as fresh as possible.

That Funky Buddha MBCP is...interesting. Really sweet.

Jealous of that Huna


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight's Beer:










A little late for Christmas, but I had it in my cellar. It's amazing.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

@JRutter:
Yep, I built it. Homebrewtalk.com makes it an addiction for me :laugh: Electric is the only way to go :thumbup:

@BeeAlk:
I think some trades are in order :wave: Are the sixtels full (of what) or empty?

Here's some IPA's I got from the wife for x-mass (not so good on the left and better towards the right)









Here's a couple I had while in Switzerland:



























And just because


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

groesche said:


> @BeeAlk:
> Are the sixtels full (of what) or empty?


That pic is from a while back actually. They were all empty. If I remember correctly they were: Victory Summer Love, a great example of an American blonde; Dogfish Head ApriHop, the apricot (much more subtle than the much more well-known Magic Hat #9) is awesome with a healthy dose of Amarillo hops which is probably my favorite hop variety; and Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout, a huge 10% I served on my nitro tap which, while a fantastic beer, took a long, long time to get through.

I actually powered down the kegerator this past winter because I wanted to start drinking more bottles again. I found once I started kegging my homebrew and buying kegs I wasn't tasting new varieties as often as I like. I've been buying a new 6 pack every week since.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Sometimes you just want a plain 'ol beer. Nothing fancy. That's what today's is.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

My "I fixed it and didn't break anything else" beer. Flying Dog Snake Dog IPA.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> Don't sit on that Pliny too long. Hoppy beers like that are better as fresh as possible.
> 
> That Funky Buddha MBCP is...interesting. Really sweet.
> 
> Jealous of that Huna



Thanks for the tip, I shall drink it soon.

I still haven't tried the MBCP yet. I heard it's good and better on draught.

hahahah, yeah I hear many people are after the Huna. I traded one for a few beers. Wish I had kept it so I had one to try and one to age. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe I should invite ya'll to one of my Inventory Reduction parties....


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

BalloFruit said:


> Maybe I should invite ya'll to one of my Inventory Reduction parties....



Holy ****, yeah man send me an invite...lol


----------



## rick_rean (Mar 13, 2010)

Story of my life.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

lausch said:


> My "I fixed it and didn't break anything else" beer. Flying Dog Snake Dog IPA.




Whoa  What were you fixing ?


----------



## rick_rean (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like he's changing his headlight fluid......


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BalloFruit said:


> Maybe I should invite ya'll to one of my Inventory Reduction parties....


Mmmm. I like to pick up the Firestone limited release, barrel aged stuff. I'm thinking about getting a small barrel from a local distillery to try aging a big porter.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm glad this thread caught on so fast.... so here's my new beer for today. A departure from what I normally go for, but this is all about trying new stuff for me. I wasn't really a fan on this one, it has a sort of sour after-taste, but I'm glad I got out of my comfort zone and tried something new.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

I was pleasantly surprised to find the heat of this one quite addictive!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bronco said:


> Whoa  What were you fixing?


Blower motor. And ours are easy to get to.



npace said:


> I'm glad this thread caught on so fast.


Agreed, but do we need more A3 content to keep it here?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lausch said:


> Agreed, but do we need more A3 content to keep it here?


Meh. I think they leave us alone because this sub forum has more traffic than most, if not all the others. Clicks = $. I just checked in to see what beer Nick had tonight. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Meh. I think they leave us alone because this sub forum has more traffic than most, if not all the others. Clicks = $. I just checked in to see what beer Nick had tonight. :beer:


Ceese will have to let me know if he just wants Honey Brown or a variety for Leavenworth....

He better come, or else we drink it all!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also one of my favorites from Germany. Still have one of the mugs.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep. Hofbrau is amazing. Like I said in my original post, IMO it's the best of the original Munich beers. 

Tonight's however, is a Dutch beer. Another Alfa, but this is a Dortmunder, so named after the town along the Ruhr River. Originally developed for customers of the town who were primarily steel workers and coal miners, it is a blond lager with a bit more hops in it, and traditionally carries a higher alcohol content than other lagers and pilsners in Germany. Limburg, where I live, also had a lot of mines in the area, in fact I work in a building that sits atop an old coal mine. That, and I live about 2.5 miles from the German border. Anyway, on with a pic of the beer!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Tonight for me, Ballast Point Grapefruit Sculpin. It's, ummmm... grapefruity.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Also one of my favorites from Germany. Still have one of the mugs.



Yup, she'd be my favourite, too


----------



## CorradoMusicMan (Mar 24, 2006)

@ groesche:

Whenever I'm in Switzerland I like to drink Monsteiner Steinbock (http://www.biervision-monstein.ch). The brewery is supposed to be the highest in Europe (just outside Davos @ 5,120 feet). The best part is their motto, "The last beer stop before heaven!".


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll have a Hacker-Pschorr Animator please.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace - i have never had any of the beers you've listed so far besides the Becks. I need to find a place that deals more foreign beer.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

If you guys don't know, there is a mobile app called Untappd where you can keep track of the beers you drink as well as include pictures. I use it all the time and it's very helpful to keep track of what you have drank.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Hacker-Pschorr is really good stuff...:thumbup:



npace said:


> I'll have a Hacker-Pschorr Animator please.










er

This saison by Brasserie Dupont is a regular at my house...


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

neu318 said:


> If you guys don't know, there is a mobile app called Untappd where you can keep track of the beers you drink as well as include pictures. I use it all the time and it's very helpful to keep track of what you have drank.


Awesome, there is an app for everything :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Bronco said:


> Awesome, there is an app for everything :laugh:


LOL, there really is. Now if I can just come up with a good idea for an APP and make millions off of it that would be just great. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

OK, I stopped off to pick up some variety from the homebrew porter that I have been drinking this week. The Scuttlebutt isn't a top tier Belgian, but it is good and consistent. Also a bargain at $7.50 for a six of 9% beer. Full Sail is a solid brewery and we usually pick up their limited edition beers for variety. My wife likes a dark lager type beer - malty but little to no caramel flavor and minimal hops, so the Dopplebock was a hit with her.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

My brew for today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Another one from tonight. Peruvian beer Cusqueña 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Another one from tonight. Peruvian beer Cusqueña
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice beer, over here is very popular :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I owe two nights worth of beer, plus tonight, so that makes three. Last couple of days were packed with activities, plus all the crap going on with the car, so I hadn't posted, but that doesn't mean I forgot. 

On Friday, I had a nice Erdinger. A great Weiss beer, and although it's early for the season, they just went on sale at the local market. 









Saturday saw my wife and I go on a six mile hike, plus me trying to do all the car crap. I needed to unwind, and I did it with a nice, strong Belgian. Delerium Tremens. 









Finally, something good, but light this evening to get me ready for (ugh) another work week. All the talk earlier and I couldn't resist. Hofbrau.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Did Derilium kick your ass? It's a nice beer, but a whole bottle is a bit much


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Did Derilium kick your ass? It's a nice beer, but a whole bottle is a bit much


Nah. I've been living in Limburg for over 3 years now, wedged between Belgium and Germany. It's virtually beer heaven. Sure, Italy has its sun and amazing food (and women....) But I've grown used to it. The key to strong Belgian beer, IMO, is to drink it slow, just quick enough that it stays cold, but not real fast. I think the St. Bernardus I posted earlier is actually higher in alcohol content. I have a trip to a monastery coming up, and I'll be posting some more interesting Belgians to come. Plus I found out there's a local brewery of sorts less than 4 miles from my house; it's actually a home brewery where the guy was overwhelmed with requests that he started selling it, and it did so well he quit his day job. Much more to come....


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

npace said:


> Saturday saw my wife and I go on a six mile hike, plus me trying to do all the car crap. I needed to unwind, and I did it with a nice, strong Belgian. Delerium Tremens.


Nice! I used the yeast dregs from a bottle of that to make a starter for a double that I brewed at the end of 2014.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Iam stoked with all the world-class beers that have been posted. My hat's off you guys are real connoisseurs.

I'am having my Sol, I will post better beers.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> Nah. I've been living in Limburg for over 3 years now, wedged between Belgium and Germany. It's virtually beer heaven. Sure, Italy has its sun and amazing food (and women....) But I've grown used to it. The key to strong Belgian beer, IMO, is to drink it slow, just quick enough that it stays cold, but not real fast. I think the St. Bernardus I posted earlier is actually higher in alcohol content. I have a trip to a monastery coming up, and I'll be posting some more interesting Belgians to come. Plus I found out there's a local brewery of sorts less than 4 miles from my house; it's actually a home brewery where the guy was overwhelmed with requests that he started selling it, and it did so well he quit his day job. Much more to come....


Any chance you will be able to bring any of these fine bottles back to the states?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

My beers from last night courtesy of my friend










And











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Any chance you will be able to bring any of these fine bottles back to the states?


Not sure. I am allowed to bring a wine and liquor collection back, but it has to be within my weight limit, and taxes depend on the state that I move to. My wife is the wine connoisseur, and she's got an entire riddling rack full of wine, plus several cases. I also have some nice scotch that I'm bringing back, and aside from the Wesveleteren, you can find the rest of this stuff in the states if you look. Total Wine and More should have all of it, or be able to tell you where to get it. 

Drinking a Chimay tonight, I'll post a pic a little later.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

OK, you inspired me. I picked up a couple of fun brews on the way home. Tonight's beer was yummy:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Had this in leavenworth... can drink it forever










But its only like 2.5% so you're really not making any progress but my goodness is it tasty lol.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Had this in leavenworth... can drink it forever
> 
> 
> But its only like 2.5% so you're really not making any progress but my goodness is it tasty lol.


Lol... That's a radler - it's what they call beer mixed with fruit juices. They also make it with lemonade here - very popular in summer. 

Last night's beer, as I posted, was a chimay tripel; one of the true trappist beers. Here's the pic:










Tonight's is different entirely; it's a German beer made in the eifel region, appropriately named Eifeler Landbier. It is unfiltered and un-pasteurized, so it's a big no-no in the US out of irrational fears. If you find yourself in Europe, however, I highly recommend it. It is delicious.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

this a classic


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> Not sure. I am allowed to bring a wine and liquor collection back, but it has to be within my weight limit, and taxes depend on the state that I move to. My wife is the wine connoisseur, and she's got an entire riddling rack full of wine, plus several cases. I also have some nice scotch that I'm bringing back, and aside from the Wesveleteren, you can find the rest of this stuff in the states if you look. Total Wine and More should have all of it, or be able to tell you where to get it.





npace said:


> Tonight's is different entirely; it's a German beer made in the eifel region, appropriately named Eifeler Landbier. It is unfiltered and un-pasteurized, so it's a big no-no in the US out of irrational fears. If you find yourself in Europe, however, I highly recommend it. It is delicious.


^^^ It's brews like that which made me ask


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> ^^^ It's brews like that which made me ask


You can see on the bottom of the label a slotted expiration date. These beers go bad a lot faster than pasteurized ones. Even if I could bring them back, I'm not sure if they would be good once shipped.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Last night's beer courtesy of local brewery 

Wynwood Pop's Porter. Not my picture since I had it draught


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Very clean tasting. Bonus wife's beer in the back.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Westmalle is an excellent choice. In fact, all of the trappist beers are. The only one I haven't had is the one that's made in the US. It's Spencer Trappist Ale made at St. Joseph's Abbey in Spencer, Massachusetts. It's also new; they weren't granted the right to use the trappist name and start brewing until 2013.










Wife ordered pizza for dinner, so I'll probably have something much lighter tonight.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

JRutter said:


> Very clean tasting. Bonus wife's beer in the back.


Love the Black Butte Porter, had it for the first time last year when I went to Vegas. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight's beer is from Aachen, which is about 20 minutes from me on the other side of the border in Germany. 










It's a German hell, or light beer. In this Germany it refers to color, not alcohol or calorie content, although this one has a crisp, light taste. In this case, it is a nice, light lager, perfect with a pizza.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grain bag in the background for my next batch. Going to try to clone Mac & Jack's African Amber, which is ubiquitous on taps around the northwest, but isn't sold in bottles. They dry hop every keg and then pull them out of distribution in the unlikely event that they don't get drunk before the hops start to give a grassy flavor. :beer:


----------



## rick_rean (Mar 13, 2010)

Somebody's trying to steal my beer...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Love the Black Butte Porter, had it for the first time last year when I went to Vegas. :thumbup::beer:


Here is the Black Butte XXV Imperial Porter @ 11.5%. If you like big bourbon barrel aged beers, you would love it. Saturday night find at a local pub.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

npace said:


> Westmalle is an excellent choice. In fact, all of the trappist beers are. The only one I haven't had is the one that's made in the US. It's Spencer Trappist Ale made at St. Joseph's Abbey in Spencer, Massachusetts. It's also new; they weren't granted the right to use the trappist name and start brewing until 2013.


Excellent stuff. I'd gladly swap for some Westvleteren though. 

Drank a lot of Night Shift offerings this weekend, plus my favorite Pretty Things seasonal is back:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

One of the cheapest Belgians I've had and it is surprisingly good! Well worth the $8.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

JRutter said:


> Here is the Black Butte XXV Imperial Porter @ 11.5%. If you like big bourbon barrel aged beers, you would love it. Saturday night find at a local pub.


Nice, would love to try it. I do love bourbon barrel aged beers. Too bad I won't be able to try it unless I travel out of state


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Has everyone fallen onto the wagon? I'm just drinking homebrew brown ale this week. :beer:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Has everyone fallen onto the wagon? I'm just drinking homebrew brown ale this week. :beer:


I went on a roadtrip to the Black Forest last week and have been killing myself at work this week. I have several pics, just haven't uploaded them yet. I'll try to get to it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I drank too much last week to share. 

Had my brother in town, on Thurs morning we went up to VT, grabbed cases of Heady Topper, some lunch and drafts, then checked out Hill Farmstead for the first time. Wow is all.










After all that, we drove back to Boston, picked up more family, and went to Trillium & Night Shift. One hell of a day. :beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:crickets chirping:

Two new breweries about to open in my little town. Total will be seven, eight if you can drive 1/2 hour. :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

JRutter said:


> :crickets chirping:
> 
> Two new breweries about to open in my little town. Total will be seven, eight if you can drive 1/2 hour. :beer:


Damn, forgot about this thread.

Last summer I bought the Sierra Nevada beer camp and have been slacking on drinking them. Started drinking them last week but forgot to post. For any of you that don't know there is an app for your phones called Untappd where you can keep track of the beers you drink.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice, a beer thread. Any of the Colorado peeps want to do a M&G some time? I've got 7 within a 10~ mile radius down here in Highlands Ranch - pretty much have my own cot at Lone Tree Brewery I'm there so much. We're always at / visiting new breweries. Would definitely be down if anyone every wanted to hit one up somewhere around the state.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Nice, a beer thread. Any of the Colorado peeps want to do a M&G some time? I've got 7 within a 10~ mile radius down here in Highlands Ranch - pretty much have my own cot at Lone Tree Brewery I'm there so much. We're always at / visiting new breweries. Would definitely be down if anyone every wanted to hit one up somewhere around the state.


I'm down for sure. Are you going to Camp Allroad? Wouldn't mind stopping at a brewerie or two down in the Springs that weekend. Would be fun go to a few up north as well.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I'm down for sure. Are you going to Camp Allroad? Wouldn't mind stopping at a brewerie or two down in the Springs that weekend. Would be fun go to a few up north as well.


Yeah I think I'm still going. Bristol brewery in the springs is in an old school house, we'll definitely be stopping there sometime on the trip (we hit up breweries every weekend). If you haven't been they converted an old school into commercial property - it's pretty awesome. All the different classrooms basically converted into a business space.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Yeah I think I'm still going. Bristol brewery in the springs is in an old school house, we'll definitely be stopping there sometime on the trip (we hit up breweries every weekend). If you haven't been they converted an old school into commercial property - it's pretty awesome. All the different classrooms basically converted into a business space.


That sounds awesome! Let's hit up a few before then as well. But until then…

After all this is a beer thread. Just enjoying a small batch Rye Saison from Wynkoop Brewing.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Digging into some of the beers I picked up while in Denver.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

kharma said:


> I drank too much last week to share.
> 
> Had my brother in town, on Thurs morning we went up to VT, grabbed cases of Heady Topper, some lunch and drafts, then checked out Hill Farmstead for the first time. Wow is all.
> 
> ...


That's quite a haul right there. Heady Topper is one of the few super-hyped IPAs that has actually lived up to the hype for me. It's fantastic.

Hill's Farmstead makes some amazing beers as well. Everett is a fantastic porter.

I'm sure all of those beers are long gone by now


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

Picked up a good deal of sour/wild beers while visiting Denver last month. I couldn't pass these up - one made with just Brettanomyces, one made with just Lactobacillus, and one made with both.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

I found some beer photos on my iPhone:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump! Thanks to a good friend who works at a local brewery for two free cases of beer:beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Anyone drink anything good lately?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

How about the original Budweiser (Budvar in Czech), brewed in the city of České Budějovice, Czech Republic (České Budějovice = Budweis translated to German language).

An ongoing Budweiser trademark dispute between Anheuser-Busch InBev (USA) and Budweiser Budvar Brewery (Czech Republic) started in 1907.


******

In the US, Canada and Brazil, the Czech Budweiser is sold as Czechvar (most likely combination of "Czech" and "Budvar"). Here is my Czech Budweiser garden:











******

Here as is sold in the UK and many other countries:











******

The two side by side on the shelf in Italy:











******

And JR, get a real beer mug !  :beer:












Enjoy !!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

^^Are the two very similar beers?

Just tapped a 1/4 barrel of Lagunitas IPA about an hour ago. :beer:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> ^^Are the two very similar beers?
> 
> Just tapped a 1/4 barrel of Lagunitas IPA about an hour ago. :beer:



BeeAlk, I wouldn't say so. The Czech Budweiser is your typical European lager with golden colour and a bit bitter, hoppy taste. I wouldn't say that about the Anheuser-Busch version but hey, I am a biased Czech


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Cool! I may take a stop in Prague when I go to Poland for Christmas. Will have to look out for it


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Pilsner Urquell is a better Czech beer than the Czech Budweiser. It's also considered the first pils in the world. A good Polish beer is Tyskie.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yup, Tyskie is good. I went to the Lech factory last time I was there. I can bring you a bottle of vodka if you're into that.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

npace said:


> Pilsner Urquell is a better Czech beer than the Czech Budweiser. It's also considered the first pils in the world. A good Polish beer is Tyskie.



Agreed npace. And the "Pilsner" name comes from the town where it is brewed (how else, obviously  ) The town is Pzeň, in German Pilsen. It is my beer of choice most of the time :beer:

Cheers,


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Cool! I may take a stop in Prague when I go to Poland for Christmas. Will have to look out for it


krazyboi, you don't need to go to Prague to drink a good Czech beer. Most of the pubs in any town will have a decent lager / pilsner style beer. And, as usual, the prices in touristy parts of Prague would be much higher than other places, quite common around the globe.

I agree with - good vodka in Poland :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bronco said:


> krazyboi, you don't need to go to Prague to drink a good Czech beer. :


Damn Bronco...we go to Prague because Czech girls

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

^^^This. Plus, in Prague you can go to the bars that have the pils on tap and only run it through copper from the basement. You'll see the copper pipes running all over the place in some of the bars. And the local hangouts will have beer that's literally cheaper than water. The cheaper places are on the West side of the river if you veer off to the South of where the castle is away from the main tourist drag.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> Damn Bronco...we go to Prague because Czech girls
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...



I see you guys are getting the picture :thumbup:


And, during the communist era, both beer and girls cost much less :laugh:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

npace said:


> ^^^This. Plus, in Prague you can go to the bars that have the pils on tap and only run it through copper from the basement. You'll see the copper pipes running all over the place in some of the bars. And the local hangouts will have beer that's literally cheaper than water. The cheaper places are on the West side of the river if you veer off to the South of where the castle is away from the main tourist drag.


You mean like this ?






















Oh, and a couple of bonus photos:

- Do you remember East Germany's Trabant ? Rally version here:











- Charles Bridge in the morning:












(all photos were taken during our trip to Europe in summer 2013)


Cheers


----------

